

FreeBSD Code of Conduct - Lunatic666
https://www.freebsd.org/internal/code-of-conduct.html

======
tzs
In addition to prohibiting certain behaviors directly by members of the
FreeBSD community, they have this:

> We will not tolerate any member of the community, either publically or
> privately giving aid or encouragement to any third party to behave in such a
> way towards any members of the FreeBSD community.

Hypothetical: Ned Nazi, who is not a FreeBSD community member, gets involved
in an online fight with Dave Developer, a FreeBSD community member.

Dave is able to get Ned arrested under some anti-harrassment or anti-bullying
law based on the messages Ned sent Dave.

Ned says the law is unconstitutional, and the ACLU takes the case to try to
get the law overturned.

Pamela Programmer, another FreeBSD community member, donates money to the
ACLU.

Question: by giving money to the organization supporting Ned's attempt to get
the law that stopped him from harassing Dave overturned, is Pamela violating
the Code of Conduct's rule against giving aid or encouragement to third party
harassers?

~~~
empthought
Obvious concern troll is obvious, but I'll bite. The ACLU is not giving aid or
encouragement to Ned Nazi to behave in that way, any more that it gives aid or
encouragement to the other undesirable defendants that they represent in their
activities. The ACLU in this hypothetical is working to overturn an
unconstitutional law, full stop.

------
DanBC
> Discrimination based on gender, race, nationality, sexuality, religion, age
> or physical disability. Bullying or systematic harassment. Incitement to or
> condoning of any of these.

They should probably take out the physical from physical disability. As
written now they don't include mental illness in the list of stuff you can't
discriminate against people for.

